# howzit



## themadbuddha (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi all, very new to the site, stumbled across it while searching for info on FMA. Spent a few years playing with Tai Chi and Wushu with bits and pieces of Hsing-I and Bagua thrown in for fun. Now 2 months into Bakbakan Kali (arnis/escrima) and I'm finding that the paradigm shift is a little exasperating at times and a good habit in empty hand is a frustratingly bad habit when a stick is swung at you...

...meh, bruises heal


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 4, 2007)

Howdy and welcome to the community.
You will find this is hands down the best martial arts forum/community on the internet.

AoG


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## themadbuddha (Jan 4, 2007)

thanks, and i think you are right, this is definitely the best forum i've seen. i think it'll be a couple of weeks before i feel i've explored the place


----------



## NDNgirl4ever (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi, welcome to the boards!


----------



## Drac (Jan 4, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..The more you read and post the more you will grow to love it here...


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome to the site.  Enjoy.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Kacey (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Don't be surprised if a couple of weeks isn't long enough to fully explore!


----------



## exile (Jan 4, 2007)

Greetings, Franco, and welcome to MTit's good to have you with us!


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 5, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## themadbuddha (Jan 5, 2007)

thanks everyone


----------



## MJS (Jan 5, 2007)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 5, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 5, 2007)

welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## German Coach (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting! :wavey:


----------

